# do goats bite through chicken wire?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

somebody told me goats bite through chicken wire or metal fencing similar to chicken wire?

thanks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Chicken wire does not hold goats....not even goat kids.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes they do. They destroyed the chicken wire around my chicken run.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know if they bite through it but if they put their front hooves on it, it will break. I use chicken wire to kid proof all my cattle panels. It keeps my kids in but I do need to patch up wholes before kidding season every year.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

well what i have is looks similar to chicken wire but thicker

i have a fence but im thhinking of nailing the wire on to it


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

They don't bite it, but throw themselves on it and crush or tear it (in my experience).

We have a fence of properly strained and wired up 3cm hexagonal mesh with thicker wire than normal ... that is around the orchard and it keeps them out OK.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe post a pic of your wire?

I like to use chicken wire over wire with bigger holes to make sure they don't stick a leg through or anything, but typically it won't hold them. Like others said, they don't bite through it but paw it/throw themselves against it.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok when i buy it i will get a pic thanks guys


----------

